# My Party Playlist



## gennifyr

I just finished making 3 CDs for my Halloween party. Here's the playlist;

Disc 1
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor: Bach
It Must be Halloween: Andrew Gold
Love Potion Number 9: Drifters
Blood Bank Blues: Bobby Pickett
Little Red Riding Hood: Sam the Sham
Purple People Eater: unknown
Monster Mash: unknown
I Put a Spell on You: unknown
Abracadabra: Steve Miller Band
Don't Fear the Reaper: Blue Oyster Cult
Werewolves of London: Warron Zevon
The Midnight Hour: Wilson Pickett
Bad Moon Rising: CCR
The Devil Went Down to Georgia: Charlie Daniels Band
Putting on the Ritz: Taco
Rock Lobster: The B52's
Hungry Like the Wolf: Duran Duran
Everyday is Halloween: Ministry
Superfreak: Rick James

Disc 2
She Blinded Me With Science: Thomas Dolby
Ghostbusters: unknown
Thriller: Micheall Jackson
Weird Science: Oingo Boingo
Dead Man’s Party: Oingo Boingo
Tainted Love: The Cure
Witchy Woman: The Eagles
Devil Inside: INXS
Beetlejuice: Danny Elfman
Banana Boat: Harry Bellafonte
Jump in the Line: Harry Bellafonte
Scream: Micheal and Janet Jackson
Men in Black: Will Smith
This is Halloween: The Nightmare Before Christmas
Zombie Jamboree: Rockapella
Chase the Devil: Thievery Corporation
Double Trouble: Harry Potter
Halloween: Aqua

Disc 3
Devils Night: Eminem
Zombie Dance Mix: Cranberries
Halloween Theme: DJ Venom
The Beautiful People: Marilyn Manson
Terror Mix: unknown
Body Crumbles: Dry Cell
Headstrong: Earshot
One Step Beyond: Madness
Redeemer: Marilyn Manson
Dead Cell: Papa Roach
System: Chester Bennington
Penetrate: Godhead
Cold: Static X
Before I’m Dead: Kidneythieves
Slept So Long: Jay Gordon
Excess: Tricky
Toccata and Fugue in D Minor: Bach


----------



## Jack Reaper

Looks Great....how do I get a copy???


----------



## gennifyr

Um...limewire? You tell me..


----------



## Jack Reaper

It is just I have had lousy times trying to burn my own CD's...but I love your playlist....


----------



## bandana.mama

*Our 2009 Playlist*

This is what we're playing this year. A mix of halloween tracks and some faster/rockier stuff

Voodoo - Godsmack
Burning Down The House - The Used
Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper
This is Halloween - Panic! at the Disco
Angry Johnny - Poe
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker, Jr.
Dragula - Rob Zombie
Ghosts N Stuff - Deadmau5
Bodies - Drowning Pool
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
Sympathy For The Devil - Guns N' Roses
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra
Witch Doctor - Alvin & The Chipmunks [newer soundtrack]
She Wolf - Shakira
Bad Things [True Blood Theme] - Jace Everett
Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Remedy - Little Boots
People Are Strange - The Doors
Our Solemn Hour - Within Temptation
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Amityville - Lovebug Starski
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
Addams Family Groove - MC Hammer
Love Bites - Judas Priest
Jump In The Line - Harry Belafonte
Monster Mash - Misfits
Love Potion No. 9 - The Searchers
Devil With a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
Move - Thousand Foot Crutch
Psycho Boy Jack - The Dust Brothers
Witch Hunt - Rush
The Living Dead - Phantom Planet
Black No. 1 - Type O Negative
The Ripper - Judas Priest
Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson
Bad Moon Rising - CCR
Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett 
Burn It To The Ground - Nickelback
Omen - The Prodigy
Oogie Boogie's Song - Danny Elfman
Don't Come Around Here No More - Tom Petty
I Put A Spell On You - CCR
Season of the Witch - Donovan
This Is Halloween - Marilyn Manson
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Bleed It Out - Linkin Park
Enter Sandman - Metallica
Last Resort - Papa Roach

ENJOY!


----------



## Goblin5

Very thorough list. I would add two songs

*Werewolf by 'The Trick or Treaters'*

*Party Like it's Halloween by 'Bandgard'*

I've added links to both songs.


----------

